# Mee Canyon Hike



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Arches are up Rattlesnake Canyon. Mee has a huge Alcove you can back up a jumbo jet into.


----------



## HaydukeLives (May 30, 2017)

MountainmanPete said:


> Arches are up Rattlesnake Canyon. Mee has a huge Alcove you can back up a jumbo jet into.


That's good intel.
In your opinion which is the better hike? 
Do you remember anything about the trails? For example are there any sketchy bits?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a film about the alcove.

https://vimeo.com/218325685


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Mee Canyon is a much better hike, with the arches of Rattlesnake Canyon being a better destination. It's long, hot and steep though. Especially mid summer. I have some amazing memories of a full moon hike in Mee Canyon that I will never forget....


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I was doing some research on this for my trip a few months ago. From what I could tell, the alcove is at or near the end of Mee canyon, which is about 8 miles from the river. I believe getting there would require the same kind of strenuous hike out of the canyon that Rattlesnake requires. Doing about 16 miles for a day hike from the river to reach the alcove seemed too much for my tastes. We still hiked Mee Canyon and it was great. There are some very cool spires several miles in and the hike is very scenic. We stopped a mile or two past the spires and turned around. Had a great day rooting around in the wash and checking out the herd of sheep. There is a side hike on the west side right at the start of the canyon mouth that goes up to a small alcove, and it looked like you could possibly continue up to the rim from there with some dicey scrambling. I don't recommend this side hike though, it's just steep with very little reward. The canyon was a great place to hike though. I highly recommend it, even without going to the big alcove. 
I've hiked Rattkesnake canyon to the point you have to start hiking out to get to the arches, but had to stop there due to time constraints. It was a fun little canyon hike, but nothing as scenic as Mee. Next time I do this trip I'm planning on making time to go up to the arches.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Not sure if this helps at all but Rattlesnake can also be accessed by vehicle from above. It is a pretty long road/trail that requires high clearance at a minimum. We did this a few years ago on halloween when a storm drove us away from floating RHT. The hike to the concentration of the arches is about 0.75 miles. Would be cool to hike out with a pack raft and float to McDonald canyon and hike out.


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

Mee is a beautiful canyon and worth the effort. Even if you don't get all the way to the alcove (which you should!) the canyon keeps getting more beautiful as you ascend. Usually plenty of water along the way. The trail sort of peters out after about five miles, but there is always a way up if you just stick to the drainage. Much less hot and exposed than Rattlesnake Arches. The Mee Alcove is a pain in the ass to get to from the top side, either lengthy hikes, bike rides, or brutal 4WD, and it's not that much more trouble from the river. Worth the blisters.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*BuzzKill, mixed emotions...*

Great little film, but wished they'd leave the names of the places out of film, let others research, explore and discover for themselves instead of following someones elses path. hard to see someone post about places i love to disappear into, talking like no one knows about these places kind of sucks, Saying that the red plane flying below canyon rim is cool , is not cool !!! totally illegal. So sorry to be such a buzzkill but there are not lot of quiet places left for discovery, if you know of such places share the stories but make others do a little home work, research for their own self discovery experiences, and then again we now live in a GO PRO world look at me, look what i found, I'm so cool , selfie kind of world. Take a risk, swim a river, travel with out a parachute, explore on your own ! Support Spiritual literacy travel with in... cheers


----------

